# Big litters



## amrileb7 (Mar 11, 2011)

What's the average size of a Havanese litter?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I think we have had 5 more times than any other number, with 4 being in second place. Once in a while more or less.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I have had 6 and 7 in a litter, but recently I have been seeing quite a few litters whelped that have 8 or 9 - That is a LOT of puppies


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

amrileb7 said:


> I saw on an European breeder website a litter of 10!!!


What's a mother to do?!?!?ound:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Blanchi may set a record in the next couple of days. She was as big as normal due size with 18 days to go. Now it looks like she swallowed a bowling ball, but she seems perfectly comfortable.

Sorry, no pictures. We lost most of our computer, fortunately not the hard drives, and I don't have time to build another one for a while, so we will be minus updates with pictures here, or anything to our website for a couple of weeks. I'll have some pictures when I get our main computer back online.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, pooh, no pictures? No fair!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Blanchi may set a record in the next couple of days. She was as big as normal due size with 18 days to go. Now it looks like she swallowed a bowling ball, but she seems perfectly comfortable.
> 
> Sorry, no pictures. We lost most of our computer, fortunately not the hard drives, and I don't have time to build another one for a while, so we will be minus updates with pictures here, or anything to our website for a couple of weeks. I'll have some pictures when I get our main computer back online.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh, darn, then how will we know when the pups come? I think they're due on the 18th.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like it won't be today. Her temperature had not dropped this morning.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Tom, that's probably because she knows it's not June 18. :biggrin1:

I grew up in a little college town in the middle of Missouri and got to see puppies whelped when I was around 10. Wow, what an experience,so fascinating! My dog had 10 puppies, nothing better when you're dog crazy. You guys are so lucky!

I will stay on puppy watch......


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Well Tom may not have any puppy photos for you yet, but my little 9 pound girl just gave her daddy (human) the best father's day gift - 6 brand new babies  4 girls and 2 boys


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awwwwwwwww!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, beautiful!!!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

9 lbs with 6 babies? Wow! Please let us watch them grow up????


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Awwwwww, how much fun is that?! Look at their little tails!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Heather, Looks like a healthy litter, all going after nourishment. That one cream one looks like a real chunk.

Looks like it's going to be a long night for us tonight. Blanchi is just in pre-labor stage now.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sweet Babies-hugs to mommy-


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Tom King said:


> Heather, Looks like a healthy litter, all going after nourishment. That one cream one looks like a real chunk.
> 
> Looks like it's going to be a long night for us tonight. Blanchi is just in pre-labor stage now.


Yippee!:whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:whoo:Go Blanchi!!!:whoo:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

First one was just born. Blanchi had been halfway pushing for about an hour. Pam told me to go get the car ready, but when I came back in, she had the first one. A black girl with four sets of white toes. As soon as Blanchi pulled the sack off, she was clamoring around and latched on to a nipple before Blanchi had time to even think about the cord. That was just like Nike did.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Just had the second one. The girl was 6 7/8 oz. This black w/white boy is 7 3/8. Blanchi doesn't feel a whole lot smaller. This boy is a strong one, ready to go too. I think they will be ready for agility as soon as their eyes open.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Are there more?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh this is exciting!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

mamacjt said:


> 9 lbs with 6 babies? Wow! Please let us watch them grow up????


Absolutely you can watch them grow - here is the link to their live web cam: http://ustre.am/3CfV

as well as you can follow them on facebook - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Caché-Havanese/188770617852250


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm loving the play by play! How am I going to be able to sleep tonite? So exciting....


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like everything went fine. I went to bed. Pam is asleep on the floor next to the whelping box, and didn't need to call me during the night. Blanchi is smiling, and it looks like 6 to me.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh. Wow. What a beautiful scene that must be. Makes me tear up


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Heather and Tom!

I love to hear stories of Pups, but the pictures are priceless!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Tom, Hannah's last writing assignment before achool ended was a persuasive letter. She wrote a letter to me, explaining why we should get another puppy. I told her not yet but maybe when Maccabee is older.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay! Six little agility pups!:biggrin1:

I hope Pam gets some rest today!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> Yay! Six little agility pups!:biggrin1:
> 
> I hope Pam gets some rest today!


And you said you were just visiting right? ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> And you said you were just visiting right? ound:


Oh, these will all be gone by the time we get there unless Pam decides to keep one for herself!:biggrin1:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratulations on your new litter.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

krandall said:


> Oh, these will all be gone by the time we get there unless Pam decides to keep one for herself!:biggrin1:


There were 14 people already on the list. Some knew that they would have to wait. Frolic and Razzle are due days apart in August.

Leslie is in line for one of these, and has been for a while.

4 boys and 2 girls. 5 black ones and one extreme parti girl. I think they've been nursing steadily since birth. All within an ounce of each other, as is typical of Posh's babies.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

krandall said:


> Yay! Six little agility pups!:biggrin1:
> 
> I hope Pam gets some rest today!


I think she's been on the phone all day, but giving advice on other stuff rather than about the puppies. That's actually pretty typical. She doesn't spend time on the internet.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Becky Chittenden said:


> Congratulations on your new litter.


Thanks. It's been a while since we've had any babies here, and we are excited about having some more to start.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> There were 14 people already on the list. Some knew that they would have to wait. Frolic and Razzle are due days apart in August.
> 
> Leslie is in line for one of these, and has been for a while.
> 
> 4 boys and 2 girls. 5 black ones and one extreme parti girl. I think they've been nursing steadily since birth. All within an ounce of each other, as is typical of Posh's babies.


Oh, good! So ther MAY be puppies around when we visit!. Then we can PROVE to Dave that it wasn't a conspiracy and I AM capable of visiting without bringing home a puppy!:biggrin1:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> Oh, good! So ther MAY be puppies around when we visit!. Then we can PROVE to Dave that it wasn't a conspiracy and I AM capable of visiting without bringing home a puppy!:biggrin1:


Believe it when I see it! ound: Poor, Poor Dave, has no idea what he's in for! ound:


----------

